# Trojan.Agent and Malware.Trace - HELP



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

I run Windows XP SP2 with Norton AV and SSD as active protection on my laptop. Recently, I noticed the computer running extremely slow, along with SSD trying to block some registry modifications I did not understand.

Since, I have run Malwarebytes to try to identify and remove any infections. After a couple of scans, removes and re-starts it now indicates the following as being present in my system which it is unable to remove:

Trojan.Agent
Malware.Trace

It sets them to be "removed on reboot" but is unable to do so. I am continually running in safe mode for now.

Here is my HJT log. I would appreciate your help in getting rid of these. Also appended below is the MAB log.

***

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:25:11, on 4/3/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\lotus\notes\NLNOTES.EXE
C:\lotus\notes\ntaskldr.EXE
C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\mainclient.exe
C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\aphh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HJT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.17.109.54:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *ultimatix*;*indelm*;*.local;<local>
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdra64.exe,
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 browser-security.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 spyware-protector-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 www.spyware-protector-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 secure.spyware-protector-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 knocker
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0E157D74-D4C9-4D14-B519-E721A3745D62} - c:\windows\system32\vifsbzk.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: CPwmIEBrowserHelper Object - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AirCardEnabler] C:\Program Files\Sierra Wireless Inc\Network Adapter Manager\Network Adapter Manager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX3000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX3000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BHR] C:\Program Files\Zamaan's Software\Browser Hijack Retaliator 4.5\BHR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MaxMenuMgr] "C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\FreeAgent Status\StxMenuMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ccixejaqape] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\apakapawogepukog.dll",e
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\Wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cdloader] "C:\Documents and Settings\TCS\Application Data\mjusbsp\cdloader2.exe" MAGICJACK
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UltimateBuddy] C:\Program Files\UltimateBuddy\UltimateBuddy.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\TCS\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PTOneClick] C:\Program Files\WebEx\Productivity Tools\ptoneclk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ptmsgfrm.exe] C:\Program Files\WebEx\Productivity Tools\ptmsgfrm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [WebEx_PT] C:\DOCUME~1\TCS\LOCALS~1\Temp\ProductivityTools\ptUpd.exe /servername=tcs%2Ewebex%2Ecom /user=tcs%2Ewebex%2Ecom%5Ftcs%5Fgirijesha /ver=1.0 /lan=EN /from=1
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [huwimajose] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nazoduse.dll",s (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [huwimajose] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nazoduse.dll",s (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Air Mouse.lnk = C:\Program Files\Air Mouse\Air Mouse\Air Mouse.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {10F055B8-F443-4adf-948A-EC551E9DBCE4} - C:\Documents and Settings\TCS\Start Menu\Programs\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {10F055B8-F443-4adf-948A-EC551E9DBCE4} - C:\Documents and Settings\TCS\Start Menu\Programs\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Bonjour - {7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC663939424} - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.onerateld.com
O16 - DPF: {07AB92C1-242F-40C1-B3C5-323DCC7B68D2} (Siebel High Interactivity Framework) - https://crmappweb.ultimatix.net/sales/18382/applets/SiebelAx_HI_Client.cab
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {3EA4FA88-E0BE-419A-A732-9B79B87A6ED0} (CTVUAxCtrl Object) - http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUAx.cab
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {9b935470-ad4a-11d5-b63e-00c04faedb18} (Oracle JInitiator 1.1.8.16) - 
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://tcs.webex.com/client/T25L/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xpklkbom - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vifsbzk.dll
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Seagate Service (FreeAgentGoNext Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Seagate\SeagateManager\Sync\FreeAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Lotus Notes Single Logon - IBM Corp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nslsvice.exe
O23 - Service: Multi-user Cleanup Service - IBM Corp - C:\lotus\notes\ntmulti.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVersityMediaServer - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TVersity\Media Server\MediaServer.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: CLCV0 (UTSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UTSCSI.EXE
--
End of file - 14540 bytes

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*** MAB LOG ***

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.31
Database version: 1500
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
4/3/2009 7:52:07 AM
mbam-log-2009-04-03 (07-52-07).txt
Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|)
Objects scanned: 185714
Time elapsed: 54 minute(s), 46 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 2
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ccixejaqape (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\apakapawogepukog.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumping after 72 hours. Request your help please - I am now confined to using the machine in safe mode because of frequent browser crashes in normal mode, and CPU performance perpetually at 100%.


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumping after 8 days of original post. Request your attention to this post please.


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumping after 10 days of original post. Would really appreciate your attention to this post. Thanks.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​
Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this 
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. *


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

why are you using a very out of date version of MBAM

1.36 is the latest not 1.31 and database version is 1954

try updating MBAM & running a full scan before using combofix


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

OK. Will do and revert. Since my machine is very unstable in normal mode, I'm planning on doing all this in safe mode. Please confirm if that is OK.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

safe mode is fine


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Attached please see the logs. They were exceeding the character limit to post as text.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please disable SpybotSD TeaTimer, as it may hinder the removal of the infection. You can enable it after you're clean.
To disable SpybotSD TeaTimer:

Open Spybot and click on Mode and check Advanced Mode
Check yes to next window.
Click on Tools in bottom left hand corner.
Click on System Startup icon.
Uncheck Teatimer box.
Click Allow Change box.

You can follow this link if you need help: http://russelltexas.com/malware/teatimer.htm

Download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press *SAVE * and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)
*Disable any antivirus/antimalware/firewall realtime protection or script blocking in the same way you did previously before running combofix & remember to re-enable it when it has finished *
Close any open browsers 
Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: these instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system and will not fix your problem. If you have a similar problem start your own topic in the malware fixing forum *

This will create a zip file inside C:\QooBox\quarantine named something like [38][email protected]

at the end it will pop up an alert & open your browser and ask you to send the zip file

please follow those instructions. We need to see the zip file before we can carry on with the fix

If there is no pop up alert or open browser then

please go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0 and upload these files so I can examine them and if needed distribute them to antivirus companies.
Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the files on your computer, If there is more than 1 file then press the more attachments button for each extra file and browse and select etc and then when all the files are listed in the windows press send to upload the files ( do not post HJT logs there as they will not get dealt with)

Files to submit:
the zip file inside C:\QooBox\quarantine created by combofix named something like [38][email protected]

or to 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/submit-malware.php?channel=38


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's the link for the zip files:
http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php/topic,8183.new.html#new

Attached please see updated log files from ComboFix and HJT.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

how is it now

I can't see anything else in the logs


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

After the last step I rebooted and have now been using the machine in normal mode over the last hour and,

a) The load times are much quicker
b) SpyBot is no longer popping up random alert messages
c) IE is stable

I haven't used any other browsers - Firefox or Chrome yet. After I put the machine through a day's regular use, will post back here.

Thanks a LOT for your help, I really appreciate it. Had been using my machine in safe mode for the last 2 weeks.

From an active protection perspective, I've got Norton AV and SpyBot - is there anything else I need to avoid (or at least minimize exposure to) such infections in the future?

Thanks.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

update MBAM, run a full scan & see what it finds, if anything


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Updated MAB and ran a full scan. It didn't find anything. Looks like I'm clean? Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and the other tools it downloaded to remove the malware*
* Click *START* then *RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









then 
Turn off system restore by following instructions here 
for XP http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=8
or for Vista http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial143.html

That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable system restore & create a new restore point. Now Empty Recycle bin on desktop

go here* http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=3 *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/software_inspector/ * for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer and update whatever it suggests

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------



## thandamilk (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks. Followed your instructions, removed ComboFix, disabled and re-enabled system restore etc. 

Things are looking fine other than a couple of minor issues which weren't there earlier:

a) IE is running slower than before, taking a lot of time to load new tabs
b) Its messing up the tab icons for various website. For e.g., Gmail has an icon that I think is for Torrentz.com, Google has another that I can't place. Screenshot attached.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The google one has picked up the favicon for the spykiller site

favicons are harmless but do get confused from time to time

this explains them & how to remove them so the right ones are downloaded

http://blogs.msdn.com/jeffdav/archi...-t-the-favicon-for-my-site-appear-in-ie7.aspx

open IE/tools/options/general /delete browser history, in I6 & 7 also selct the delete offline files option as well


----------

